# Big Carp from Barkley



## CreekFloater (Apr 28, 2004)

Late saturday nite after fishing for crappie, was trying to catch a few bass when a huge strike almost pulled rod from my hands. 12 to 15 minutes later and I had netted a 28" Carp which weighed 19 lbs 7 oz. Biggest fish I ever caught, especially fun given the six pound test. I was swimming a jig with a grub on in when he grabbed it and ran. To say the least, it was one heck of a battle that left me tired once netted, weighed, photographed and turned loose. I will post pictures once developed.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

You talking about Barkely lake in Kentucky? 
thats a big fish on 6lb line. How was the crappie fishing?


----------



## CreekFloater (Apr 28, 2004)

Twist: Horrible! Rain had lake up about a foot, real discolored. EVen the locals are complaining about the bite this spring. Must have something to do with the late spring is their answer.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch...congrats...look forward to seeing the pic.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Was that or was that not fun,Creek  That's a heck of a capr on light tackle. Last time I got one like that on my crappie rig, the pole broke down inside the cork handle........  Nice going !!! DA KING !!!


----------



## CreekFloater (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey Catking: The real bad part of the whole deal is when I lifted it from the net, it was so heavy that as I weighed it and had someone take a picture, the big fella rubbed up against me and...... I was instantly Carp slimed. Not the most appetizing thing right before my pizza and bud light after fishing.


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Outstanding Creek! That slime will work its way into your system and the next thing you know you'll be making boilies and buying carp rod pods.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

It seems like quite a few crappie fishermen get surprised by carp each spring. At Lake Vesuvius, a few decades ago, a guy was fishing for crappie with a small doll fly on a cane pole and caughtr either a 12 or 14 lb northern pike - I would have loved to have seen that battle!


----------

